

Patent US4022227 - Method of concealing partial baldness - bitcartel
http://www.google.com/patents?id=H4k5AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA2#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
aston
This is a good opportunity to remind people that reading the title of a patent
and looking at the pictures does not suffice for understanding what's actually
being patented. You should get in the habit of actually reading the claims,
since that's the substance of the patent.

By my reading of the five claims here, in order to be sued for this patent,
you would need at least three sections of hair in your combover process (back
and 2+ sides), you would need to comb over the back part before the sides, and
you would need to put your hand down on each combed section as you applied
hair spray.

Also, this dude would have to catch you doing it.

~~~
CGamesPlay
It's also probably worth mentioning that in reading this patent, you are now
willfully infringing and liable for triple damages.

~~~
canttestthis
Infringing on what?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
If you accidentally infringe a patent you didn't know existed, it's not
willful and the damages are lower. Since it's basically impossible to write
software without infringing lots of patents, it's much better not to read any
patents, so that you cannot be fined at a higher rate for infringing wilfully.

~~~
linuxhansl
That's exactly what our legal counsel tells us and which hammers home the
uselessness of the current patent system, which in part was meant foster
innovation by publishing ideas.

Now folks can publish their ideas, but others have to avert their eyes.

------
chacha102
I believe this patent is already expired, given that the longest patents
(utility patents) only last for 20 years.

However, just because you can utilize this patent without infringement,
doesn't mean you should.

(The rest of us will thank you)

~~~
dctoedt
> _I believe this patent is already expired, given that the longest patents
> (utility patents) only last for 20 years._

It expired in 1994, which was 17 years after the issue date, because the
change in U.S. law to implement a 20-year patent term hadn't been enacted then
[1].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Term_of_patent_in_the_United_St...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Term_of_patent_in_the_United_States)

------
etfb
From The Deeper Meaning of Liff by Adams and Lloyd:

    
    
        Scraptoft, noun: The absurd flap of hair a vain and balding man grows long 
        above one ear to comb it to the other ear.
    

Just so you can comment on this patent with the right vocabulary.

------
esolyt
This is as stupid as a software patent. I guess software patents are not the
only problem and there are much deeper problems with our patent system.

------
mortdeus
burrito on a stick.

Only legitimate patent ive seen in along time. <http://goo.gl/cu88N>

------
001sky
Fashion Note > Filing date: Dec 23, 1975

~~~
kinleyd
Duly noted. It stinks, both of them. The patent system has been broken for a
long time now.

------
holgersindbaek
I think I'll patent water and make a killing off of all those water-thirsty
creatures out there :-).

~~~
rooshdi
Not before I patent the method of thinking. ;)

~~~
michaelkscott
This is shocking. Why would you ever want to do something like that?

And if you succeed, what would stop someone from patenting existence?

~~~
rooshdi
Stop and think about it. :)

~~~
Rappelle
The royalties are too high :(

------
guscost
Who would buy a combover technique anyway?

------
keeptrying
At least its not a software patent!

------
Techasura
i will patent wiping after taking a shit. -_-

------
sebastianavina
Do I'm getting sued?

